# Forge World releases 14/8/2015



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

So Forge World have cranked out a few releases and these are they:

*Eidolon, Lord Commander Primus of the Emperor's Children*










Personally, I love the model. The unhelmeted head looks less stupid in colour than it did in bare resin. I wish it didn't cost £45 but that won't stop me buying it in the future to be honest. Found here: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/en-GB/Lord-Commander-Eidolon-of-the-Emperor-s-Children

*Imperial Fist MKVI Shoulder Pads*










I think it's very interesting they've bought out MKVI for another Legion, but interesting none the less. Found here: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/resourc...99550101420_ImperialFistsMkVIShoulderPads.jpg

*Legion Techmarines*

MKIV










MKIII










Neat that they bought out Techmarines. Even more interesting is the fact that each one cost £22 and a set of 2 Apothecaries costs £21. Somehow, I'm anticipating a fair amount or rage at this price creep. Found here: MKIV, MKIII

*Tamurkhan the Maggot Lord*










Somehow I'm sure I've seen this model before. Can anyone else recall that? In any case, nice age of Shit-Mar got a release. Found here: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/en-GB/Tamurkhan-the-Maggot-Lord


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Deus Mortis said:


> So Forge World have cranked out a few releases and these are they:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah he was part of there warhammer forge phase and has his own book from them, I presume its just a kind of reband to age of sigmar


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Don't forget this fella. One of the ugliest minis they have ever brought out, and I don't mean his scarring. It's just a really bad sculpt IMO.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Don't forget this fella. One of the ugliest minis they have ever brought out, and I don't mean his scarring. It's just a really bad sculpt IMO.


Which is amazing since they took the body and legs from the original praetor model... didn't peg FW to be that lazy.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Khorne's Fist said:


> One of the ugliest minis they have ever brought out, and I don't mean his scarring. It's just a really bad sculpt IMO.


I agree - His face looks melted. And not in a good way.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Deus Mortis said:


> So Forge World have cranked out a few releases and these are they:
> 
> *Eidolon, Lord Commander Primus of the Emperor's Children*


Simply........ fabulous....










The MkIII techmarine, though, is going to take my lunch money.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I like Eidolon too, though I'd actually expected him to be prettier if anything. The Techmarines are cool too, especially the helmet on the Mark IV.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Don't forget this fella. One of the ugliest minis they have ever brought out, and I don't mean his scarring. It's just a really bad sculpt IMO.


Ha, looks like he swallowed a bag of yokes!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

So with Eidolon at £45, I guess the standard price for non-Primarch characters has gone up permanently.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Angel of Blood said:


> So with Eidolon at £45, I guess the standard price for non-Primarch characters has gone up permanently.


I hope not.........but who knows. It will be intersting to see if the next Primarch in £70 (Like Perturabo) and the next character's price.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I can't imagine them going anywhere but up. Forge World are very much milking the Heresy line right now, everything is going up in price, no matter what it is. That five man Ultramarine squad for like £60 odd was crazy. Next primarch will be £70+, I guarantee it, and characters £45+


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't understand how it was possible to make him look more ridiculous than already but Lord Commander Skrillex looks like he's squeaking out a cheeky fart more than moodily staring off into the distance. After the simplistic beauty of models like Kharn, I'm disappointed with the offerings like Sevatar, Sigismund and Eidolon.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I still don't understand why he has a jump pack either, when he's never once been described as having one in the novels.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

He's also never described as having a Thunderhammer or an Archeotech pistol IIRC. Some characters have iconic wargear, some don't. Not sure why that's such a bug bear?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

He's certainly been described as having a thunder hammer.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> I still don't understand why he has a jump pack either, when he's never once been described as having one in the novels.


Game playism. Tbh, if you're giving him a Jump Pack, stupid choice. Put him in a Dreadclaw and have fun.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

I love that Lord Commander Eidolon looks like Skrillex lol


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Vaz said:


> I don't understand how it was possible to make him look more ridiculous than already but Lord Commander Skrillex looks like he's squeaking out a cheeky fart more than moodily staring off into the distance. After the simplistic beauty of models like Kharn, I'm disappointed with the offerings like Sevatar, Sigismund and Eidolon.


Funny you should say that. One of the best FW models I ever saw was that IW captain exclusive a few months back. I would expect certain models to look opulent, and certain ones not to. I would expect an IW or IF to have bulky, but simply armor, and some subtle modifications. And perhaps an EC, to have any manner of standard armor, but perhaps some filigree etchings added after-market. This would emphasize their vanity even more, vainly trying to pretty up mundane military issue armor. What I don't like is that their armor looks like it was manufactured with the ornate designs, which as far as I know, the Emperor wouldn't really approve of.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 25, 2015)

*Space Marine Legion Centurion*

 I was wondering how I could use the new FW Space Marine Legion Centurion in 40k when he is equipped with the following wargear:-​
 ​ • ​​​​​​​​​Artificer armour​
 • ​​​​​​Bolt pistol​
 • ​​​​​​Master-crafted power fist​
 • Frag and krak grenades

The only thing I can think of is to use him as an ordinary captain? I'm not sure whether to get this model or not as I have a few captain models already - it might be better to buy some of GW centurion models instead?

Any advice would be much appreciated - thanks in advance


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Probably as Vanguard Sergeant.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks Vaz - I hadn't thought of using it as a sergeant


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

is it just me or has the web-site been broken sinse last Friday? Everything stretches from one side of the screen to the other. Like just look a the buttom for the Buy and Gift. And it seems impractical to go through. The start-page looks like a 16-year old has created it.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

forkmaster said:


> is it just me or has the web-site been broken sinse last Friday? Everything stretches from one side of the screen to the other. Like just look a the buttom for the Buy and Gift. And it seems impractical to go through. The start-page looks like a 16-year old has created it.
> Attached Thumbnails


You're seeing the mobile/tablet version of the site in too much width. It's a responsive site, that changes it's layout based on the width of the page, so it's the same site for all devices.

What device are you viewing it on? It seems the browser thinks your on a mobile device, instead of a normal desktop. I would try a CTRL+ALT+F5 and see it if helps.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't like any of it, to be honest.

I understand FW stuff tends to be people's 'centre piece' model, but I'm so tired of these ridiculous bases. However, I will concede that the debris bases look infinitely better that the 'cover it with dead/dying enemies' bases. 

Bit of a thunder hammer fetish going on at FW?

The Techmarines are alright, but nothing special. Perhaps will look a lot better once painted.

The Ultramarine guy... well, shit. I hope whoever gave the green light on that sculpt is fired.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The model is seperate from the display base.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Nordicus said:


> You're seeing the mobile/tablet version of the site in too much width. It's a responsive site, that changes it's layout based on the width of the page, so it's the same site for all devices.
> 
> What device are you viewing it on? It seems the browser thinks your on a mobile device, instead of a normal desktop. I would try a CTRL+ALT+F5 and see it if helps.


It didn't work but I scrolled down to the end of the site where I could click a "View Regular!" or something like that and it returned back to normal. But thanks for mentioning that it was the mobile store-version.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Vaz said:


> The model is seperate from the display base.


No, no - I know that. I believe they all are. I just see it as a pathetic excuse to bump the price of a £20 model to £45 because 'more material was used'.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

He's not wrong.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Well I for one love the Eidolon model. I think he's much better than Fulgrim who just looks rather gaunt.

As for the pricing; expect to be paying £90 for lesser characters and £150 for Primarchs by 2016. Hah.


----------

